# North East Scotland Nunnery - St Claire's convent - November 2008



## Alir147 (Dec 6, 2008)

This is the convent, designed by the famous church architect, sir John ninian Comper. In the 60's, it was a busy place. The nun's were regularly seen in the vicinity round about King Street. Over the years however, numbers dwindled until finally, only one nun remained. After she left 5 years a go, the complex became semi-derelict before finally becoming fully abandoned 2 years a go. The chapel is Grade A listed, which unfortunately is not working in it's favour at all. Due to the listing, Historic scotland won't allow modern mortar to be used to carry out the much needed repairs for the chapel walls. Instead, the original, old style mortar is to be used. This is extremely expensive and is proven not to work well. Therefore, it seems likely it will head towards a similar fate like it's 'sister', "St margarets church", up in Braemar.

the approach. The house on the left is also disused. To the right is the chapel, which is hiding the main bulk of the convent buildings.











the chapel from the balcony





dismantled organ















an old map of Aberdeen I found in one of the rooms










a room upstairs





water ingress





the chimneys and tower of the abandoned richards textile mills at Broadford works - taken from the convent


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 6, 2008)

That's a totally delightful chapel... love the simplicity of it and the other rooms are lovely too. 
I hope repairs do go ahead as it would be very sad to lose it to deterioration.
Gorgeous find.


----------



## zimbob (Dec 6, 2008)

Good stuff, looks an interesting place 

Mmmmm nuns.......
I've always fancied doing a 'live infiltration' of a convent


----------



## Alir147 (Dec 6, 2008)

zimbob said:


> Good stuff, looks an interesting place
> 
> Mmmmm nuns.......
> I've always fancied doing a 'live infiltration' of a convent



haha!  what are ya like!

And cheers foxylady!

Forgot to mention that I explored with Gorecki :sock: (or 8333696 as you may well know her!). Was great as usual!


----------



## and7barton (Dec 7, 2008)

zimbob said:


> Good stuff, looks an interesting place
> 
> Mmmmm nuns.......
> I've always fancied doing a 'live infiltration' of a convent



That's an easy one - DISGUISE YOURSELF AS A NUN...... It's hardly rocket science !


----------



## zimbob (Dec 7, 2008)

and7barton said:


> That's an easy one - DISGUISE YOURSELF AS A NUN...... It's hardly rocket science !



*Insert 'getting into the habit' joke here*


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 7, 2008)

zimbob said:


> *Insert 'getting into the habit' joke here*



We'll have Nun of that, TYVM.


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 7, 2008)

looks a really nice place!


----------



## Bryag (Dec 8, 2008)

Is that mallet on the organ for chastising miscreants? (eg Zimbob disguised as a nun)


----------

